# My first tat !!!!!!



## Mrs P (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, so after thinking about this for ever I finally decided today was the day & got my first tat.. an ankle one, I designed it myself.. 
really happy how it turned out  
Took 3 hours & the artist said I took it like a champ..

All I have to say is this baby hurt like a Mofo !!!!!!!
I now totally understand now why people are usually drunk when they get a tat specially on the foot..
I think I will be too for my next one !


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

looks great


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks great !! It hurt?


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 17, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Looks great !! It hurt?



Thanks Herm, It did well the foot did a lot, the foot is very sensitive & the shading was torture & trust me I have a high treshfold for pain, I had 3 natural childbirths no pain killers... but the foot is definitely one of the most painful places to tatoo.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> looks great



....     Thanks...


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

im going to get both my inner bi's done soon.  and both will be like 3/4x8 so they will be big.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 17, 2012)

This is took 3 hours, I want to get a side torso one that I'm sketching & I'll be done, I hear it's addicting but I think I'll be happy with another one & that's about it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya i got three quaters of a sleve and a half sleeve on my other. I'm getting my chest done next


----------



## Mr P (Apr 17, 2012)

don't touch the chest Herman, I like it the way it is hary and chiseleld


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2012)

looks sexy mrs p!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Hahaba!!   My lady got a tat on her foot pretty similar to Mrs.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 17, 2012)

It is nice and tasteful!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 17, 2012)

AWESOME, I FUCKING LOVE IT! Next.......................................LOL


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 17, 2012)

I Love it... 
It's absolutely beautiful, You drew that up? Excellent job Mrs P, very feminine, and great placement. 
I cannot wait to see what design you come up with for Your side torso piece.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 17, 2012)

very nice and tasteful Mrs.P and sexy.....i love it


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 17, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> It is nice and tasteful!



Good lord what do u know old Cute!

Picked the most sensative for a first P Sexy. May as well keep the designs comin cause there addicting.
I'm guessin MrP gona try and out do ya and get a more femine one than u. LOL


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2012)

flows with the foot good job


----------



## Hurt (Apr 17, 2012)

Veddy veddy sexy!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2012)

So cool!


10 more characters before I post.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone !  I'm pretty happy how it turned out..
and yes pb Mr P is currently sketching a pink sparkly bad ass unicorn tat, 
it will go on his chest...Damn it ! I wish I would've  thought of that.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 17, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Thanks everyone !  I'm pretty happy how it turned out..
> and yes pb Mr P is currently sketching a pink sparkly bad ass unicorn tat,
> it will go on his chest...Damn it ! I wish I would've  thought of that.



Babe, u don't have to lie for me, u can tell people I'm getting a Tramp Stamp with a unicorn on my lower back... Nothing wrong with that !!! I ain't ashamed 
I'm a Macho Macho man, I get to be a Macho Man, lalalala


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see your tramp stamp.  I'm so excited my babies popping his cherry with a tramp stamp.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 18, 2012)

Off topic but looking swole P! I vote the P's for sexiest online couple!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 18, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Off topic but looking swole P! I vote the P's for sexiest online couple!



*Hellz Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!! *





*They don't call us the BranGepinas for nothin *


----------



## robot lord (Apr 18, 2012)

I must say your tattoo looks really good. The fit n flow work well to compliment the area. Like to think my opinion is worth something as I have been a tattoo artist for 11 years. Think that hurt? Try a nice big one on your rib cage. Looks super sexy but you will have to earn that one! Drunk n getting tattooed offers little relief and thins the blood making for a bad experience for both artist and client. I do not promote the use of illegal drugs but if ya had say an oxycodone(PERK) or a xanax, that was prescribed to you legally, you would be able to sit longer and experience a dramatic decrease in pain. 

 Both my arms are sleeved from knuckles to shoulder, complete neck/throat and entire back. Back is     hairline to butt crack,shoulder to shoulder n hip to hip. Will have over 50 hours of tattoo in back piece alone. I know pain!

 MR P I think a unicorn shitting cupcakes as it dances and prances across a rainbow that sarts in your ass crack would be the ultimate in MACHO!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sexxxxyyy!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 18, 2012)

robot lord said:


> I must say your tattoo looks really good. The fit n flow work well to compliment the area. Like to think my opinion is worth something as I have been a tattoo artist for 11 years. Think that hurt? Try a nice big one on your rib cage. Looks super sexy but you will have to earn that one! Drunk n getting tattooed offers little relief and thins the blood making for a bad experience for both artist and client. I do not promote the use of illegal drugs but if ya had say an oxycodone(PERK) or a xanax, that was prescribed to you legally, you would be able to sit longer and experience a dramatic decrease in pain.
> 
> Both my arms are sleeved from knuckles to shoulder, complete neck/throat and entire back. Back is     hairline to butt crack,shoulder to shoulder n hip to hip. Will have over 50 hours of tattoo in back piece alone. I know pain!
> 
> MR P I think a unicorn shitting cupcakes as it dances and prances across a rainbow that sarts in your ass crack would be the ultimate in MACHO!



Thanks 

Actually my next one will be a (side torso) will go from my upper thigh to below the armpit.. pretty big & ambitious, but I think after the first one u know what to expect, so your more prepared.. 
I'm kindda of anti-meds so I'll have to do it with out the Zantax, etc.
I think I'll be happy after that one


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks good msP!


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got a tat on the side torso from hip to armpit and holy crap it hurt.  I have tats many other places and they don't compare at all pain wise.  I would suggest some painkillers.  I was completely sober unfortunately.  I will post a pic


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 20, 2012)

That is pretty cool looking very nice for you to design it yourself too


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone seen Ezekiel he looks like this!


----------



## robot lord (Apr 23, 2012)

If anyone gets a chance stop by www.painmag.com and check out page 30. My tattoo shop got shop of the month. Also check out www.dermalsource.com for topical tattoo anesthetics.


----------



## HH (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice tat Mrs P!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 24, 2012)

robot lord said:


> If anyone gets a chance stop by www.painmag.com and check out page 30. My tattoo shop got shop of the month. Also check out www.dermalsource.com for topical tattoo anesthetics.



I couldn't view the page for some reason, I'll try again, will definitely check out that website for anesthetics, could use some for my next one.  thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 24, 2012)

thank      u


----------



## LeftyL (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice tatt i have alot of work done myself,they hurt and thats the beauty of it,its avery sexy tatt in that spot,but dont be drunk if your getting anything over 30min of work, you will bleed way too much, and they tattooist wont be keen on finishing it,stay sober for a better result and good luck it looks awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 25, 2012)

LeftyL said:


> Very nice tatt i have alot of work done myself,they hurt and thats the beauty of it,its avery sexy tatt in that spot,but dont be drunk if your getting anything over 30min of work, you will bleed way too much, and they tattooist wont be keen on finishing it,stay sober for a better result and good luck it looks awesome!!!!!!!



Thanks 
I was kidding, I know alcohol is a blood thinner so I know it would probably make anyone bleed more.. it's definitely an experience u don't forget, I know what to expet for my next one, so I'm prepared.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 25, 2012)

So when's the Mr getting his tramp stamp?


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 25, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> So when's the Mr getting his tramp stamp?



He's working overtime at Mc Donalds this week (if he wants his unicorn) he better make some dough


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 25, 2012)

LMAO!!! Poor big fella.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 25, 2012)

please don't get jealous Mrs P cause I can eat all the Big macs I want for free 10 a day


----------



## Mr P (Apr 25, 2012)

someone please help me I can't stop eating Big macs


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr P said:


> please don't get jealous Mrs P cause I can eat all the Big macs I want for free 10 a day


----------

